# Mouse noise



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi, I have a mouse making this type of noise: 



. He also has rough hair not his usaul soft hair. I also noticed tiny scabs on him. Any idea what's going on with him?

Last week I cleaned the tank and used a totally different bedding (went from wood/newspaper pellets to aspen shavings). The noise only lasted one day. This morning when I got up, I could hear the noise again. As I type this the noise has for the most part stopped.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

He sounds like he has mouse mites, from the hair condition. He also could have a URI, or upper respiratory infection.
It would be easiest to take him to the vet, he could need several different medications at this point. Is that a possibility for you?


----------



## SephysManda (Dec 9, 2010)

Not really a possibility. At my house, mice aren't really worth taking to a vet as small as they are. I was already preparing to put him down if I had to. I'll be sad to have to put him down, but it might be for the best and I sure don't want him to suffer.

BTW how does a mouse get mites? Would they be able to get it from guinea pigs? I have 3 rescued guinea pigs in my room right now that have mites. All my mice live in across the room (in tanks) from the pigs.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Do you mean you don't see the worth in a mouse? When needed, I believe every animal deserves medical care, despite size..

Mice can get mites from bedding brought in or from wild mice, as well as from other animals. There is an over the counter treatment for mites but it's $40, if you think it's worth it. It could also treat guinea pigs.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

You should be able to buy some sort of small animal mite and lice spray from the pet shop - and sprinkle some ant powder in the sawdust when you clean the mice's cages out, which will kill mites as well. There are various ideas about where mites come from; one is that they are dormant on the animal all the time, until it's immune system goes down for some reason and they activate and start taking charge. They can also come in on bedding, like hay. Either way, use the ant powder all the time in the sawdust, and when you see a mouse with mites spray it (in the UK we use Johnsons a lot, but there are other things out there). No need to go to a vet!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

For the lice, no, she can get over the counter medications, but for a URI, unless they are practiced enough to dose Baytril themselves, it might not cure except with a perscription.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> Do you mean you don't see the worth in a mouse? When needed, I believe every animal deserves medical care, despite size..


I took it to mean from a practical non sentimental point of view that euthanasia would be considered as an early solution rather than a non caring one,especialy as the op lives on a farm where life and death is in your face literally.I treat mice for parasites and simple skin/eye infections,anything else would be euthanised.


----------

